# Visualizar mensaje  en un lcd



## shesho (Ago 9, 2007)

hola a todos soy nuevo en este foro...necesito q m ayuden con un problema q tengo...les explico estoy realizando un proyecto con visual basic 6.0 el cual debe enviar una palabra (hola) atravez del puerto paralelo de la pc y visuzalizar en una pantalla lcd de 2x16...ya he intentado de todo pero no funciona...al parecer ni se inicializa bien el lcd....o creo q lo estoy haciendo mal...quisiera q alguien m diga como puedo visualizar el mensaje en el lcd...o alguna pagina donde pueda encontrar esa información para hacerlo con el puerto aparalelo....gracias de antemano....


----------



## JV (Ago 9, 2007)

Tenes la hoja de datos del display?

Saludos..


----------



## ciri (Ago 9, 2007)

MMmm.. estoy haciendo algo similar, utilizo el VB (VisualBasic) para determinar parámetros de movimiento de un robot, y en un display va mostrando mensajes..
Para hacer esto estoy utilizando PIC, fíjate por ese lado no es muy complicado, si encuentro mas información te comento.


----------



## shesho (Ago 11, 2007)

hola...sabetengo los datos del lcd.....pero lo q enrealidad necesito es el codigo para inicializar  y luego como hago para visualizar una palabra en la pantalla lcd..todo esto hecho en visual  basic 6.0..pero si pueden en otro como c# tambien m serviria....a y claro tambien los módulos q necesito para eso...el módul q tengo es el input32.bas.....


----------



## JV (Ago 11, 2007)

Esa información tiene que estar en la hoja de datos del display, tanto de como se inicializa y como se escribe en el. El resto es manejar el puerto paralelo. Que marca y modelo es el lcd?

Saludos..


----------



## egber27 (Sep 8, 2007)

para sto puedes usar dos cosas, el puerto paralelo o un pic entre la interfaz y el LCD, si decides  usar el puerto y tienes que fijarte y asegurarte que las conexiones esten bien echas, segundo los tiempos de configuracion para el LCD no solo son sagrados sino que tambien deben ser un poquito myor a lo que el manual te explica, si aun sigues interesado, te puedo explicar las secuencias con los tiempos y las palabras tanto de configuracion como de enio de datos.


----------



## Hermetica (Nov 28, 2007)

Buenas, te dejo una pagina con información al respecto, ya que estoy haciendo algo similar...equalizador grafico en un display cd...etc...

http://foros.maximopc.org/showthread.php?t=40622
Suerte


----------



## martincl10 (Jun 4, 2009)

hola... como dicen todos... soy nuevo en este foro... quiero hacer un detector de nivel de nafta (digital)para mi Renault 12. En realidad quiero ver la señal que llega a la aguja del tablero en un display de 7 segmento... o sea, ver los litros que tiene el tanque... se podra?
Desde ya muchas gracias....!


----------

